# www.aquariumplants.com for Hardware?



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have any (recent) experience with ordering from www.aquariumplants.com? A buddy and I are just getting up and running full planted tanks so we need a fair bit of kit. Although their shipping prices are a bit high, once spread over several items it is still cheaper then any local sellers.

Anyways, www.aquariumplants.com ship VIA UPS so I am not sure if we are going to get hit with UPS's famous duty and brokerage fees. www.aquariumplants.com's website states that their plants are shipped from a Canadian location, but nothing about dry goods.

I have emailed them to find answers, but always nice to get feedback from others.

Anyone with any insight?

Thanks,

Mike


----------

